# New seedlings



## Hakone (Sep 12, 2020)

paphiopedilum lawrenceanum fma hyeanum green glory x sib , deflask 02.09.2020 , source Orchids Inn


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks good Hakone and I like your auto watering system.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2020)

some sort of hydroponics??


----------



## Geek_it (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi hakone... can i ask for the details of your auto watering system?


----------

